# Message To the ODNR...



## Ddog0587 (Nov 28, 2006)

/thread


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Where are these at


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Guessing Berlin , walborn, etc


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

If it was from the stark parks lakes then a call to the offices about the hybred stockings would go a long way into more possible stockings.

330-477-3552. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubblebass155 (Mar 18, 2018)

I caught 5 of those in Lake Erie! They put on heck of a fight!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Bubblebass155 said:


> I caught 5 of those in Lake Erie! They put on heck of a fight!


That would be unusual as to my knowledge Hybred striped bass have never been stocked into Lake Erie by Ohio or any other state or country that borders lake Erie. I will assume what you caught were white bass which are plentiful in Lake Erie and do fight hard.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Lundy said:


> That would be unusual as to my knowledge Hybred striped bass have never been stocked into Lake Erie by Ohio or any other state or country that borders lake Erie. I will assume what you caught were white bass which are plentiful in Lake Erie and do fight hard.


Yes as far as I know they don’t stock anything non-native in Erie.


----------



## Bubblebass155 (Mar 18, 2018)

Been reports of hybrids stocked in the Canadian side? I get what your saying! But I’d bet my paycheck they were hybrids! Son of a guns about ripped pole holder off of my boat when they hooked up ! Caught 2 - 5 pounders, and 3 -3 pounders . They were fat and stocky like a smallie


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Bubblebass155 said:


> Been reports of hybrids stocked in the Canadian side? I get what your saying! But I’d bet my paycheck they were hybrids! Son of a guns about ripped pole holder off of my boat when they hooked up ! Caught 2 - 5 pounders, and 3 -3 pounders . They were fat and stocky like a smallie


Might be right. Never seen a WB that big.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

One of the strongest freshwater fish out there. I bet that was fun on light gear! Nice catch!


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Stripers fight like a walleye - strong pulls and goes deep. Hybrids fight like a smallmouth bass - ripping runs and will jump and shake. Chase them with everything from live bait, jigs, spinners, stickbaits, and streamers.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Bubblebass155 said:


> Been reports of hybrids stocked in the Canadian side?


Documentation?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

No hybreds have ever been stocked on Canadian side, according to their own statements, Illegal to do so.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Yes as far as I know they don’t stock anything non-native in Erie.


steelhead are not native to erie


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

to my knowledge hybrids cannot reproduce, so even if a few make it in to LE, they will not become sustaining. Heck even the steelhead stocked have a tough time reproducing in LE.
Rickerd


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Had heard rumors back a couple years ago that they had stocked some in Sippo to help reduce the white perch population. Maybe it is true.


----------



## Andrew George (Jan 9, 2016)

So whats the scoop on these hybrids? I've been fishing berlin for 10+ years and have never caught one. Then the other day I see folks are talking about catching hybrids in berlin, and then i go to berlin yesterday and sure enough I catch one walleye fishing. I know they've been stocked in deer creek and walbourn like people have said. Are they just now making there way to berlin or did the ODNR stock em in berlin recently?


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I think hybrids were stocked in pyma too. They are popular fish. Think they will be in erie eventually.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Evinrude58 said:


> Had heard rumors back a couple years ago that they had stocked some in Sippo to help reduce the white perch population. Maybe it is true.


Thats my opinion. Eventually when money is good they’ll be stocked in erie to clean out the white perch explosion.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Andrew George said:


> So whats the scoop on these hybrids? I've been fishing berlin for 10+ years and have never caught one. Then the other day I see folks are talking about catching hybrids in berlin, and then i go to berlin yesterday and sure enough I catch one walleye fishing. I know they've been stocked in deer creek and walbourn like people have said. Are they just now making there way to berlin or did the ODNR stock em in berlin recently?


The bigger ones definitely came from the other lakes mentioned. I contacted the DNR about 2 years ago when I ran into them and the one that manages Berlin told me they were white bass only because they never stocked Berlin. Kinda silly of them to say so because I catch them in the Ohio River and I knew instantly it was different when I hooked it. I was targeting white bass and this thing pulled a lot harder so I was expecting something else until I landed it. They are a nice addition to the lakes rather than the usual catfish.

I’ve caught them below Milton now too so....


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Evinrude58 said:


> Had heard rumors back a couple years ago that they had stocked some in Sippo to help reduce the white perch population. Maybe it is true.


It is true


----------



## Ddog0587 (Nov 28, 2006)

http://www.salemnews.net/news/local-news/2018/04/fishing-prospects-looking-good-for-area-anglers/



An article I found recently states theyve been stocked in Berlin as well. Id assume the ODNR knew they would spread to other lakes in the system. This fish was probably planted in 2014/15. No Idea why they didnt say anything. Probaby to keep people from targetting them while they growm. Either way I hope they stock them for the for seeable future. Its been a great passed few days. Seen many fish in the 3-5 lbs class. My new goal is a 10lber. Im sure they will be around next year, if people abide by the bag limit. Many people were leaving the lake with "Coolers full". I saw a stringer with several fish in the 18-21" range.




"legendaryyaj said:


> The bigger ones definitely came from the other lakes mentioned. I contacted the DNR about 2 years ago when I ran into them and the one that manages Berlin told me they were white bass only because they never stocked Berlin. Kinda silly of them to say so because I catch them in the Ohio River and I knew instantly it was different when I hooked it. I was targeting white bass and this thing pulled a lot harder so I was expecting something else until I landed it. They are a nice addition to the lakes rather than the usual catfish.
> 
> I’ve caught them below Milton now too so....


----------



## Bubblebass155 (Mar 18, 2018)

View attachment 302703
Caught 5 of these last summer, 2 -5lbs & 3 -3lbs. Call it what you want. 
Late summer 60-65’ deep water out of edgewater! Was trolling for walleye. When they hooked on, pole holder was shaking looking like it was gonna break off! Should’ve slowed the boat down as I was doing 2.5mph . 
Fish didn’t come in like a walleye, it swam all over left to right to avoid coming aboard! Awesome fight! Hope it was a hybrid!


----------



## Ddog0587 (Nov 28, 2006)

Bubblebass155 said:


> View attachment 302703
> Caught 5 of these last summer, 2 -5lbs & 3 -3lbs. Call it what you want.
> Late summer 60-65’ deep water out of edgewater! Was trolling for walleye. When they hooked on, pole holder was shaking looking like it was gonna break off! Should’ve slowed the boat down as I was doing 2.5mph .
> Fish didn’t come in like a walleye, it swam all over left to right to avoid coming aboard! Awesome fight! Hope it was a hybrid!


Those do look kinda Briddy. I know a guy who will give me a 100% or not......Report later.


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

I caught 2 in 2 days of fishing at Berlin. A little different than the pic above. First one was 23 inches and today was a little smaller. Probably around 19 inches. Pretty much in the same spot. Going to keep one if I catch another tomorrow. The 23 was a beast to real in. We ended up with 16 crappie today. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Ddog0587 said:


> http://www.salemnews.net/news/local-news/2018/04/fishing-prospects-looking-good-for-area-anglers/
> 
> 
> 
> An article I found recently states theyve been stocked in Berlin as well. Id assume the ODNR knew they would spread to other lakes in the system. This fish was probably planted in 2014/15. No Idea why they didnt say anything. Probaby to keep people from targetting them while they growm. Either way I hope they stock them for the for seeable future. Its been a great passed few days. Seen many fish in the 3-5 lbs class. My new goal is a 10lber. Im sure they will be around next year, if people abide by the bag limit. Many people were leaving the lake with "Coolers full". I saw a stringer with several fish in the 18-21" range.


No one should be leaving with “coolers” full because the inland limit is 30 white bass and I believe the 4 over 15” covers wipers and white bass as well.

“Coolers” full = over limit more than likely. If you guys are so infatuated with these, just go to Ohio River and fish the Dams. They have some brutes down there.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Nov 28, 2006)

legendaryyaj said:


> No one should be leaving with “coolers” full because the inland limit is 30 white bass and I believe the 4 over 15” covers wipers and white bass as well.
> 
> “Coolers” full = over limit more than likely. If you guys are so infatuated with these, just go to Ohio River and fish the Dams. They have some brutes down there.


Exactly. However I can fish these waters before work almost anytime I want now


----------



## Andrew George (Jan 9, 2016)

shore warrior said:


> I caught 2 in 2 days of fishing at Berlin. A little different than the pic above. First one was 23 inches and today was a little smaller. Probably around 19 inches. Pretty much in the same spot. Going to keep one if I catch another tomorrow. The 23 was a beast to real in. We ended up with 16 crappie today.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk



Yeah im pumped these are in berlin now, gonna make for a fun summer. Especially if i can run across a hungry school of em in the 20" range


----------



## Ddog0587 (Nov 28, 2006)

Bubblebass155 said:


> View attachment 302703
> Caught 5 of these last summer, 2 -5lbs & 3 -3lbs. Call it what you want.
> Late summer 60-65’ deep water out of edgewater! Was trolling for walleye. When they hooked on, pole holder was shaking looking like it was gonna break off! Should’ve slowed the boat down as I was doing 2.5mph .
> Fish didn’t come in like a walleye, it swam all over left to right to avoid coming aboard! Awesome fight! Hope it was a hybrid!


Fish Biologist buddy states this would still big White bass (nice one). If your comparing the fight of a 3 lbs White bass and 3 lbs Walleye I'm taking the WB all day. Walleye fight like a wet sock.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Nov 28, 2006)

legendaryyaj said:


> No one should be leaving with “coolers” full because the inland limit is 30 white bass and I believe the 4 over 15” covers wipers and white bass as well.
> 
> “Coolers” full = over limit more than likely. If you guys are so infatuated with these, just go to Ohio River and fish the Dams. They have some brutes down there.


Also it was mention earlier that the Warden didn't even know they are their. That makes it a little hard to enforce. I'm sure the locals are thrillled with these big ol white bass to eat.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> No Idea why they didnt say anything. Probaby to keep people from targetting them while they growm.





> Im sure they will be around next year, if people abide by the bag limit. Many people were leaving the lake with "Coolers full".


I think you answered your own question there.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lewzer said:


> I think you answered your own question there.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

In a month or so the easy bite will slow down around the shore fisherman, they will drop off to deeper water, and a few catfishernan and boaters will be getting them then. Just like spring crappie easy pickings around wood now till after the spawn.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

I caught another one today, same area as the last 2. This one was smaller, 17 inches. Shad rap in 14' of water. I didn't get a picture it was raining. Man do they put up a fight! 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------

